# Große Eröffnung in Hamburg - 02.03.06 - 04.03.06



## Anglerboard-Team (21. Februar 2006)

*Neu-Eröffnung*
Unser kleiner bekannter Angelshop Niendorf wird ab dem 02.03.2006 zur Outdoor-Welt!
Die große Neu-Eröffnung feiern wir auf nun 600qm in Hamburg-Niendorf, Tibarg 7-9 bis zum 04.03.2006.
Direkt am Bus- und U-Bahnhof Niendorf-Markt.
PKW-Parkhaus gleich in der Nähe.
An den Eröffnungstagen begrüßen wir Sie mit besonderen Angeboten - lassen Sie sich überraschen!
Außerdem erhalten Sie in der Zeit vom 02.03.2006 bis 04.03.2006 ab einem Einkaufswert von € 100,- einen Rabatt von 10% und ab einem Einkaufswert von € 200,- einen Rabatt von 15%.
Am Samstag den 04.03.2006 begrüßen wir Sie mit einem Glas ProSecco.
Für unsere kleinen Gäste veranstalten wir einen Mal-Wettbewerb unter dem Motto "Angel und Meer"; die Bilder finden einen Platz bei uns im Schaufenster.
Die Maler der 3 schönsten Bilder werden mit einem Angelset belohnt.
Weiterhin finden Sie wie gewohnt hochwertige Marken Outdoor- und Freizeitbekleidung bei uns.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch!

Ihr WORLD-OF-WATER Team

www.world-of-water.com



Kommentieren und diskutieren könnt ihr hier >>>


----------

